# Betta Pics



## The Dude1 (Jun 17, 2016)

Awesome pics and really cool Betta!


----------



## travellife (Sep 11, 2013)

My fav is the 1st pic, what a beautiful fish.

Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Your Betta actually looks like a different fish from April, that's so cool. Even the eye colour changed! I see this is an extension of the discussion on Doyle's thread LOL. The first and last pictures probably turned out the best IMO.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks for comments all. 



Opare said:


> Your Betta actually looks like a different fish from April, that's so cool. Even the eye colour changed! I see this is an extension of the discussion on Doyle's thread LOL. The first and last pictures probably turned out the best IMO.


It almost looks like he went to the dark side, LOL. Anyway yeah I guess I should post Doyle's thread that the conversation can be continued here. The 1st and last are both without flash, but I did place a strong aquarium light over the nano just for the pics.


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

houseofcards said:


> It almost looks like he went to the dark side, LOL. Anyway yeah I guess I should post Doyle's thread that the conversation can be continued here. The 1st and last are both without flash, but I did place a strong aquarium light over the nano just for the pics.


LOL your Betta is Anakin/Kylo Ren. He definitely does look more menacing now.
Maybe flash with normal lighting will be worth a try. That is what Doyle was doing I think.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Gotta love those marble genetics, makes the reds, blues, and blacks spread over whites/flesh tone areas.
Great photos btw, my fav is also the first one.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

AquaAurora said:


> Gotta love those marble genetics, makes the reds, blues, and blacks spread over whites/flesh tone areas.
> Great photos btw, my fav is also the first one.


Thanks, and that's interesting about the genetics, I didn't know that.

Your know he did jump out once rolled around in the dust and whatnot under my dresser for I don't know how long (was not in room and found him later). When I put him in the tank he had stuff stuck all over him and did not look like the same fish anymore and now the transformation. Are you sure the experience didn't just take this innocent fish to the dark side?



Opare said:


> LOL your Betta is Anakin/Kylo Ren. He definitely does look more menacing now.
> Maybe flash with normal lighting will be worth a try. That is what Doyle was doing I think.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

houseofcards said:


> Thanks, and that's interesting about the genetics, I didn't know that.
> 
> Your know he did jump out once rolled around in the dust and whatnot under my dresser for I don't know how long (was not in room and found him later). When I put him in the tank he had stuff stuck all over him and did not look like the same fish anymore and now the transformation. Are you sure the experience didn't just take this innocent fish to the dark side?


Its the marble genetics... all the red/white/black colored bettas sold as 'koi' will eventually have all the white taken over by red, and some black spread... 
Here's an example of a 99% white betta during blue (had tiniest flecks of blue in him when he came home) little over a year, same fish, in another few months his head will be all blue too.

march 2016









june 2017

























And my husband's 'koi' girl
seller's photo (may-june 2016):










july 2016 when he first arrived









October 1016, don't have any more recent shots (she never liked to hold still for a photo) of her but what little light color belly she had left went red


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

AquaAurora said:


> Its the marble genetics... all the red/white/black colored bettas sold as 'koi' will eventually have all the white taken over by red, and some black spread...
> Here's an example of a 99% white betta during blue (had tiniest flecks of blue in him when he came home) little over a year, same fish, in another few months his head will be all blue too.


Nice fish. 

I'll go with 90% marble genetics and 10% him falling out and experiencing the horror of near death at the time the genetics were taking over resulted in you guessed it Blood Vader :surprise:


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Beautiful Bettas and pictures!


----------

